# New outside pet



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, it's not really a pet. More like an owl that really likes a half dead pine tree in my yard. He comes and sits every night and watches us while he waits for mice and things like that while he gets annoyed by the robins tattling on him being there. So this is Emril....


Here you can see how close he was, probably about 20 ft.


----------



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

So handsome and I love that name!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow that is incredibly neat! I have never seen an owl in daylight, only heard them at night.


----------

